# Marbury on the move??



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

> NY Post - Without citing any specific source, Peter Vescey says that Knicks' president Isiah Thomas and head coach Larry Brown have notified "certain teams ... with specific needs" that Stephon Marbury is available.
> 
> Vescey says the Knicks started the process about two weeks ago by putting out feelers in order to gauge interest.
> 
> ...


I dont see him going to Miami, but who knows...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks for the article Dwyane (rep)....I think it's only a matter of time before one of our guards are moved. It's either between Crawford or Steph, and if I'm correct Steph's contract is a little shorter than Crawford, but it's still every expensive. I don't see Riles wanting to add that type of money to his payroll. 

Steph can't seem to adjust to LB's system. With that said, I seriously doubt LB or Zeke would want Jason Williams, who's defense isn't that great. Then again, Zeke has been in love with Walker's game for a long time. If it happens I won't be in the least surprised.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

i hope we dont trade marbury and LB learns how to just play the team he has and not changing everything to the way he wants it. keep q at sf, keep jc at sg, keep marbury at 1. but if we do end up trading marbury and this article that peter vescey write is true, than trade him to miami and get antoine walker and jason williams.
williams/crawford/richardson/walker/curry
zeke has always loved antoine walker and jason williams, he wanted to get both of them in the offseason before, and maybe he is thinking about doing this trade.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Without citing any specific source, Peter Vescey says that Knicks' president Isiah Thomas and head coach Larry Brown have notified "certain teams ... with specific needs" that Stephon Marbury is available. 

peter vescey the most reliable nba writer there is!

"Vescey doesn't know what he's talking about. Never has." -Byron Scott


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i'd rather keep craw and marbury and simply add a bigger ballhandler , even if the guy is a guy like darius miles who has played pg before to poor results .

both JC and marbury when mentally into it defense can be good defenders , ballhandlers and scorers, their main flaw is size , JC is too slight to be a fulltime sg and marbury is too short, both are ideal for pg. neither guy is a dumars who was a lockdown defender at both spots so to be an optimal team they will need a guy who can fill in the gaps especially on this team , when a guy is hot , he should be fed , in det. rip was capable of filling in at pg when billups was hot, and there was no defensive problems because they were capable at defending their spots.

the ideal situation is to have a 3rd guard big enough and quick enough to defend big 2's and pg's while not being a offensive weakness.

nate will never be this, penny was this once upon a time. as i said on another thread a guy like boris diaw or marko jaric would be great.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

There was an article in todays Toronto Star that also mentioned that Zeke would be interested in Jalen Rose. Why and for what, I'm not sure of. Unlike PV, I doubt Marbury is involved, more likely AD or Penny.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

usually id support a penny rose trade...but the raptors are in our division...we would be giving them a *** load of cap room to sign anything theey please


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*I told you guys....*

Marbury is not a good basketball player for 5 on 5. He has a great handle and goes to the basket(and finishes) like few can. The trouble is, it's a team sport and Marbury has no clue how to run a team (assist # notwithstanding). When you couple that with his disinterest in playing defense and its easy to see he won't play long for LB. Grinch, its actually insulting as a KNick fan to have you suggest that Marbury is good at defense when he feels like it. I have hardly ever seen extended efforts on defense from him and you can't win that way. Portland was just another example of Stephon failing to lead his team when it matters..on all fronts. Kitty, it ill be Marbury that is traded...or both...but not just JC unless we can't get anything for him. Marbury is the one that can't seem to grasp LB's system and he does't put out the effort to succeed at the other aspects of the game. Penny won't be traded for Rose...the only way we get Rose is if we unload baggage as well. Penny is far from baggage at this time, he is worth something because of his expiring contract. KVIP...why would you hire a top flight coach and then tell him he can't put his system and players in place? I cxan see clearly the type of players you like...all flash with little substance (the ability to be a champion). Williams, Walker, Marbury, and Qrich? Please......not a winner in the bunch. I told you guys this would happen. We have an unbalanced team with no true sf at this time. The young guys are our best bet.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

PennyHardaway said:


> usually id support a penny rose trade...but the raptors are in our division...we would be giving them a *** load of cap room to sign anything theey please


Actually this is not the case. Since the Raps are way over the cap, with Penny rather than Jalen we would be only 4-5 mil below the cap next year. Our big year is 07 when Mike James, Mo Pete and Eric Williams are off the books with Jalen. 

So the move for the Raps would be addition by subtraction in that Jalen on this team is the big money-big ego guy that thinks he's the man. That would not be the case in NY. And the team would save on money next year. That money would get saved for Bosh and the 07 offseason.

I hope that clarifies the situation a bit, if anyone cares.

Honestly, I don't know why Zeke would want him, unless he liked him from Indy days. From a Raps perspective I would do it just to get rid of him.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I would hate to see Marbury go. I think we have a good team. We just need to learn how to play together consistently.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: I told you guys....*



alphadog said:


> Marbury is not a good basketball player for 5 on 5. He has a great handle and goes to the basket(and finishes) like few can. The trouble is, it's a team sport and Marbury has no clue how to run a team (assist # notwithstanding). When you couple that with his disinterest in playing defense and its easy to see he won't play long for LB. *Grinch, its actually insulting as a KNick fan to have you suggest that Marbury is good at defense when he feels like it. I have hardly ever seen extended efforts on defense from him and you can't win that way. Portland was just another example of Stephon failing to lead his team when it matters..on all fronts.* .


i am only speaking in facts if it insults you then i am sorry, that is not my intention.

i remember when IT called marbury out on his defense in december of last year. i also remember his defense was significantly better when that happened and he even garnered a player of the week.

i also remember in march when the knicks decided they were still in the running he was diving all over the place in search of loose balls and playing much better defense than he did for most of jan. and febuary.

i also have been watching basketball this season and he's playing good defense , the whole team is really ...i have seen him play very good defense throughout his career , he does so basically when he has motivation to for instance if his team is out of it , he can mail in efforts defensively, and he has played good defense now in spite of their 0-4 record, maybe thats not so great but i am the opinion it had more to do with his knees than defensive indifference, but i think both played a part last season, and he last season occasionally worked past the pain, his history as a pro is to play good defense. i am going to give him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

The Future7 said:


> I would hate to see Marbury go. I think we have a good team. We just need to learn how to play together consistently.


Yeah, i just think you guys had a slow start b/c your still learning LB's system, which is understandable...


----------

